# American Archery Cheetah



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

American Archery was around for a long time. They were once in Clarendon, Illinois and then moved to Oconto Falls, Wisconsin. I have some of their early recurves and the design/construction was the much the same as early Bear bows...and they lasted into the production of compound bows. Last I noticed, there has been another company doing business, using the same name.

My first fiberglass laminated recurve was a Cheetah Special. I really enjoyed that bow...and it became the standard by which I judge other bows. I now have a few different models of American Archery’s bows...a Cheetah Special is the middle bow in the first picture...the next picture is a just a few of their models...and the last picture brings a couple of meaningful finds together, for the full flavor of back in the day.

Value is often estimated from researching sales on the big auction site...condition is always a factor, as is the number of people who might be interested at any given time...and their level of interest. The interest I wanted to satisfy was mostly nostalgic...so I’ve been a bit blind to the price, at times, but prices are usually realistic...though once I did buy a Cheetah Special right from the hands of the guy shooting it and that wasn’t easy...or cheap.

Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

Ric I came across a Special but I don't see a silkscreen on the glass? PM'd you.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

4nolz said:


> Ric I came across a Special but I don't see a silkscreen on the glass? PM'd you.


Over the years, American Archery changed the way they marked their bows. As you can tell somewhat in the pictures, they did ink stamps at one point, and also used the foil labels…some with Illinois origins, which was the method that also carried over to when they first moved to Wisconsin.

I checked the PM, and I’ll attend to that a little later, but I would expect a Cheetah that resembles the one in the middle to be similarly marked. I’ve had 4 or 5 of them since the 60’s and they’ve all been marked by the same method…though the specific wording may vary.

I rarely get to add to the story, so I thought I’d take a moment here to relate a bit more…from deeper within the vault of the “human interest” side of things. My affinity for American Archery products evolved from matters that were unpredictably beyond my control.

First to the plate…was back in ’56 or ’57, when I was still shooting hickory bows. At the local sporting good store, there were 2 boxes of arrows from which to purchase. There were the $.25 cent ones, or $.35 ones, which were from American Archery…and much preferred.

Fast forward to the 60’s and the archery state champ/local exhibition shooter opened a small archery shop in my town, where I bought my Cheetah. Piecing things together at a later date, it became apparent that the American Archery salesman was working the territory outside of Bear Archery’s territory…and the closest Bear dealer was 20 miles away, but in the same town my family had recently moved from. I had already spent time in that shop…but I was too young to have any interest in who the manufacturers of the day were…nor did I realize I was going to have to wait until I got a drivers license to return.

In ’66 I avoided the draft…by joining the Army. This eventually led to aircraft mechanic schooling in Alabama…and the Post had an outdoor archery range that was in plain view. Having left my bow at home, I was happy to find and purchase a Ben Pearson recurve and some arrows at the Post Exchange…and I became the only person utilizing the range. Eventually, I was approached by one person…who happened to also be a shooter…and, of all places, was from Oconto Falls in Wisconsin. That evening he called home, and within a few days he had a bow...and 2 dozen arrows for each of us…direct from American Archery...and at no charge!

Sooo…I often wonder how people will come to appreciate their earliest equipment. I couldn’t have gotten out of the way of American Archery having a place in my life…nor would I have wanted to. And, I can’t visualize the Happy Hunting ground without more of the same…a Cheetah and arrows are coming with me.

My story and I’m sticking to it. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

great stuff!


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I was just trying to get an idea if it was a 25.00 bow or a 200.00 bow. I will probably sell it and buy a simick sage


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

I understand that 50# may not be suitable to your needs at present...and I really don't know what your intentions for the future may be...but if hunting is a possibilty and $25.00 covers what you have already spent, then I would suggest that you might want to reconsider your options.

From the Samicks I've seen, they simply don't stand next to the Cheetah when it comes to materials and craftsmanship...and, it would be a fairly expensive proposition to have the Cheetah duplicated by today's bowyers.

Anyhow...just sayin' (couldn't help myself). I hope whatever your decision turns out to be works out for the best. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Nov 25, 2014)

I would like to eventually hunt whitetail with it. I used a compound for a few years and then had a truck fall on top of me and do a lot of shoulder damage so for the last two years I have used a crossbow, I did not think I would be able to do traditional because of my shoulder but the recurve almost seems easier on my shoulder than the compound.

I bought the bow for 7.50 at an auction, 8.00 for a new string and I need to go get nocks installed


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

I make bows and was surprised at the quality of mine-before its time really-I beam in riser,tip overlays,tight recurves-well made!


----------

